# California Betta Society Online Show!



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Please enjoy this online event. You do not have to be an IBC or CBS member to participate.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Please note, this is for self-bred fish only. They will not have a purchased fish category. So, BREEDERS! Come have some fun!


----------

